
Microsoft considers adding Python support to Excel - orf
https://excel.uservoice.com/forums/304921-excel-for-windows-desktop-application/suggestions/10549005-python-as-an-excel-scripting-language?tracking_code=b913bdc7dccd6834c47ef9323a7d59d6
======
Zanni
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15927132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15927132).

